# Full Wrap G-Body Comp Frame For Sale



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Fully wrapped g-body competition frame for sale. All work done by the crew at Black Magic Hydraulics in Las Vegas. 3/8 from the rear arches back, custom 1/4 angle job in the center, custom rear drop mounts, Belly tuck, Super Fresh frame ready for any abuse. Smart investment for any professional builder. $ 2200.00 o.b.o I will work with your shipper too!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Rotisserie Not Included......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck on the sale. That frame will last for years, why u sellin it.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 10 2010, 09:15 AM~17441895
> *Good luck on the sale. That frame will last for years, why u sellin it.
> *


Just putting it out there. dont really need to sell it :happysad:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

hey mike this dude is looking for a framehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543554


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DAM!!! LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice frame.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 10:39 AM~17620313
> *Nice frame.
> *


Nice price.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Back on the chopping block....


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 1 2010, 12:37 AM~18197229
> *Back on the chopping block....
> *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

whats the less loco :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:ninja: chopping block special this week...


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN FRAME AND DEAL!!! I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT WOW...BMH BUILT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR A GOOD DEAL.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

PERO COMO MIKE :wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2010, 11:10 AM~18206375
> *whats the less loco :biggrin:
> *


hELL YEAH jOEY, GET IN THE BIG NUMBERS FAST WITH THAT FRAME


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

How do you ship just the frame?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 08:09 PM~18230913
> *hELL YEAH jOEY, GET IN THE BIG NUMBERS FAST WITH THAT FRAME
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 4 2010, 09:32 PM~18231719
> *How do you ship just the frame?
> *


Truck freight, we do it all the time


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18241242
> *Truck freight, we do it all the time
> *


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 11:55 PM~18241242
> *Truck freight, we do it all the time
> *



how on a big ass skid? I aint got no forklift at my house, lol.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:420:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 6 2010, 05:41 PM~18248095
> *how on a big ass skid? I aint got no forklift at my house, lol.
> *


better call up a few homies :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:guns:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Fuck, might have to come-back out of retirement n build this thing :nicoderm:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

:biggrin: frame looks good....fucking thing should have sold by now .....
shit im haveing hard time selling my impala full frame....peeps to broke these days.....good luck on sales


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TAKING ANY TRADES,I GOTTA 3 PUMP 8 BATTERY 85 CUTLASS I'LL TRADE YOU.LMK


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 13 2010, 08:25 AM~18300464
> *TAKING ANY TRADES,I GOTTA 3 PUMP 8 BATTERY 85 CUTLASS I'LL TRADE YOU.LMK
> *


Nah, im good


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 10 2010, 10:29 PM~18280940
> *Fuck, might have to come-back out of retirement n build this thing :nicoderm:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 9 2010, 06:22 PM~17436411
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


u still got it lmk what u can do shippin to st louis bro pm me


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 9 2010, 07:12 PM~17436341
> *Fully wrapped g-body competition frame for sale.  All work done by the crew at Black Magic Hydraulics in Las Vegas.  3/8 from the rear arches back, custom 1/4 angle job in the center,  custom rear drop mounts, Belly tuck,  Super Fresh frame ready for any abuse.  Smart investment for any professional builder.  $ 2200.00 o.b.o  I will work with your shipper too!!
> 
> 
> ...


is the axel included n that price?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 15 2010, 10:48 PM~18318280
> *is the axel included n that price?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 16 2010, 01:13 AM~18318548
> *:yes:
> *


thats a sweet deal!good luck......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline+Aug 16 2010, 08:22 PM~18327157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mike times must be rough, I thought for sure it would be gone already....I've give you $5.00 dollars and some jaws breakers.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I can pay u in layers. Send to hawaii now.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 19 2010, 02:17 AM~18350347
> *I can pay u in layers. Send to hawaii now.
> *


show me, dont fake the funk!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 10:12 PM~18348841
> *to bad you didnt have a G-body HUH :biggrin:
> Damn Mike times must be rough, I thought for sure it would be gone already....I've give you $5.00 dollars and some jaws breakers.... :biggrin:
> *


shit, might just throw this under my new single gate wagon project... :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 19 2010, 12:12 AM~18348841
> *to bad you didnt have a G-body HUH :biggrin:
> Damn Mike times must be rough, I thought for sure it would be gone already....I've give you $5.00 dollars and some jaws breakers.... :biggrin:
> *


i kno i would have been swooped that up!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice frame


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama: Dinner Time


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:420:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

JUST PUT THE DAM WAGON ON IT ALREADY AND CALL IT A DAY.......NIGGGAS IS BROKE THESE DAYS SMOKIE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Aug 31 2010, 01:09 PM~18451429
> *JUST PUT THE DAM WAGON ON IT ALREADY AND CALL IT A DAY.......NIGGGAS IS BROKE THESE DAYS SMOKIE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 10 2010, 12:12 AM~17436341
> *Fully wrapped g-body competition frame for sale.  All work done by the crew at Black Magic Hydraulics in Las Vegas.  3/8 from the rear arches back, custom 1/4 angle job in the center,  custom rear drop mounts, Belly tuck,  Super Fresh frame ready for any abuse.  Smart investment for any professional builder.  $ 2200.00 o.b.o  I will work with your shipper too!!
> 
> 
> ...


Homie could you show some pictures of work on the frame? Fits '79 Monte Carlo?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I have full build up when we did it for the homie. and yes it will fitt your car. Thats a fuckin hot deal, he paid more than that for just the frame. 

Mike I might also have a buyer here in Vegas, call ya in the next few days playa


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 07:17 AM~18457741
> *I have full build up when we did it for the homie. and yes it will fitt your car.  Thats a fuckin hot deal, he paid more than that for just the frame.
> 
> Mike I might also have a buyer here in Vegas, call ya in the next few days playa
> *


sounds good  
Can You send me a few photos?
This frame haven't front arms?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

More pics comming this weekend  .....Frame does not come with front suspention
but we can always do a rolling chassis package deal at a good price chromed and painted.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

ok. I'm waiting for pics


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18468824
> *More pics comming this weekend  .....Frame does not come with front suspention
> but we can always do a rolling chassis package deal at a good price chromed and painted.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 12:17 AM~18457741
> *I have full build up when we did it for the homie. and yes it will fitt your car.  Thats a fuckin hot deal, he paid more than that for just the frame.
> 
> Mike I might also have a buyer here in Vegas, call ya in the next few days playa
> *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

hno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for pics
heve you some from frame wrap?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Sep 7 2010, 01:40 PM~18507153
> *  thanks for pics
> heve you some from frame wrap?
> *


HUH :wow:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking of pics from the welding


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:wow: WTF?? ANOTHER WINDOW SHOPPER. :wow:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

You talking about me?
No. I encourage a homie to buy for his monte. He in the event collects money but is very interested.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 7 2010, 07:36 PM~18509141
> *HUH :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin: `


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

is it still for sale how much to shipp from there to st louis


----------

